# 5th Gen. Video iPod doesn't show video



## MacAddict (Jan 29, 2006)

Admittedly, I have only downloaded podcasts and while they run perfectly on my iMac, even after they have been converted for the iPod they fail to show the video when played on the iPod. The sound is there, but I have yet to see any videos of any kind run on this iPod. Anyone else experience this kind of malfunction ? It's still under warranty, but I'm dreading the time they will take to do any repairs judging by the length of time they took to repair my previous non-video iPod.


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

So your trying to play Video PodCasts, right? 
These Video PodCasts you downloaded through iTunes?

If your converting a media file, what application are you using?


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

I've noticed that when I try and play a video podcast from the podcast menu they only play the audio of it for some stupid reason. You have to go to videos->Video Podcasts to play them. Go figure...


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

Correct. Music Videos and Podcasts played from the "Music" menu will only play the audio portion (this can be a desirable feature sometimes, to be fair). You have to access them through the "Video" menu for them to play as videos.

You'll also want to ensure that the "TV Output" setting under _Videos->Video Settings_ is turned OFF, otherwise the videos will play through the TV output rather than on the iPod screen itself.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Yes I agree that it can be usefull. However, my beef is that I want the podcast menu in the iPod main menu. You can make the shortcut... but it won't have video.... you still have to go the long route.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

jhollington said:


> Correct. Music Videos and Podcasts played from the "Music" menu will only play the audio portion (this can be a desirable feature sometimes, to be fair). You have to access them through the "Video" menu for them to play as videos.


Yep, I noticed this one too. If you access the video through the Video menu, you see the video, but if you access it through the Music Menu you only hear the audio.


----------

